# rear bumper removal?



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

hey everyone alright i got the nuts off the inside of the trunk but i am puzzled on how to get the nuts inside the bumper..they are impossible to reach and i cant seem to figure it out...i had a theory that you have to take out the metal bumper but i think its welded to something so yea im clueless...
thanx in advance
sung


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Riceman240 said:


> hey everyone alright i got the nuts off the inside of the trunk but i am puzzled on how to get the nuts inside the bumper..they are impossible to reach and i cant seem to figure it out...i had a theory that you have to take out the metal bumper but i think its welded to something so yea im clueless...
> thanx in advance
> sung


 the metal bumper is bolted and the bolts are inside the truck 2 on each side of the bottom


Don


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

once you get those 4 out of the trunk area you only need it unbolted from the body on both sides (good luck getting to the bottom two nuts!!) and it'll slide right out


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

i got the nuts out the far left and right inside the trunk where you really have to be patient with b/c you can only loos'n them bout a 1/4 of an inch at a time but there are screws inside the bumper that goes all the way across...so how are you suppose to get to that? 


(____top_____)
l___side_____l

say this is the bumper and your look'n at it straight from the back there where the lines are red there are screws that go all the way across...i hope this bootleg pic i drew helps
thanx,
sung


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

does anyone know a link or something that has good info on how to remove bumpers?


----------



## xs04298 (Oct 28, 2005)

No not really, if i didnt have mine all rigged up to fit on the car i'd post a tutorial for it. THose bottom bolts down there where it connects to the rear "fender" area, those are the ones u mean right? i took a dremel to them after many hours of frustration because i couldnt figoure out how to get to them, i assume you have to take out the rear wheel wells to get to them though.


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

thanks but no i figured it out it was the 4 bolts inside the trunk that i didnt see...i got it now but now i need to figure out how to take out my front  one problem after another right? so any help on how to take out the front would be nice...really i need to know how to take out the head lights.
thanks in advance


----------



## Riceman240 (Nov 7, 2005)

no you dont have to take out the rear wheel well..its the most frustrating nuts on each side of the inside of the trunk and there is 4 bolts in the trunk and one on the bottom of the bumper on the left side..its where the hook is i guess for towing...now the front bumer is alot harder...found out you dont have to take out the light the hard way you jus have to take out the front wheel well and theres 4 or 5 nuts to unscrew on each side then the four on top under the hood and voila bumpers out...took me about 4 hours to figure everything out and put bondo on my back end.........now its MILLER TIME! :cheers: now i jus need to wait for my intercooler so i know exactly where and what to cut and place the piping


----------

